# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  riserva legale in SRL

## dreamboxita74

salve, sono alle prime armi con una srl, il primo anno 2006 ha chiuso con una perdita di circa 3000 euro che ho riportato al nuovo esercizio, nel 2007 ha avuto un utile di circa 27.000 euro, con il quale ho coperto la perdita,sto chiudendo il 2008 per fare il bilancio ed i vari adempimenti, volevo sapere come istituire la riserva legale che nel corso del primo anno non ho fatto perchè avevo la perdita!! la mia domanda è la riserva legale si fà solo quando c'è l'utile?? dovevo fare qualcosa il primo anno con la perdita per sta riserva??
ho anche altri dubbi ma prima iniziamo con questi;
grazie in anticipo!

----------


## danilo sciuto

La riserva legale la devi alimentare solo quando c'è utile, ovviamente. 
ciao   

> salve, sono alle prime armi con una srl, il primo anno 2006 ha chiuso con una perdita di circa 3000 euro che ho riportato al nuovo esercizio, nel 2007 ha avuto un utile di circa 27.000 euro, con il quale ho coperto la perdita,sto chiudendo il 2008 per fare il bilancio ed i vari adempimenti, volevo sapere come istituire la riserva legale che nel corso del primo anno non ho fatto perchè avevo la perdita!! la mia domanda è la riserva legale si fà solo quando c'è l'utile?? dovevo fare qualcosa il primo anno con la perdita per sta riserva??
> ho anche altri dubbi ma prima iniziamo con questi;
> grazie in anticipo!

----------


## Polaris

Gi&#224; nel 2007 dovevi accontonare la quota di legge a riserva legale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Già nel 2007 dovevi accontonare la quota di legge a riserva legale.

  Non sono d'accordo ....

----------


## Polaris

Puoi esplicare il perch&#233;? Dopo aver coperto la perdita che ne fa del residuo utile?

----------


## pipelly

> Non sono d'accordo ....

  Perchè non sei d'accordo? 
Nel 2007 Utile 27.000, è obbligatorio accantonare la riserva legale. Il primo esercizio ( 2006) ovviamente avendo una perdita non ha accantonamenti a riserva ma il secondo esercizio ( 2007 ) perchè no?

----------


## pipelly

> Puoi esplicare il perché? Dopo aver coperto la perdita che ne fa del residuo utile?

  
Per curisità: qual'è la terra dei cachi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Puoi esplicare il perché? Dopo aver coperto la perdita che ne fa del residuo utile?

  Sì, certo, se c'è utile residuo dopo la perdita, va bene la creazione della riserva legale; me se non ce n'è ....

----------


## dreamboxita74

intanto grazie, forse si fà un pò di confusione perchè le operazioni relative al bilancio 31/12/2007 si fanno contabilmente nel 2008 visto che l'assemblea delibera l'approvazione nel 2008, ed io con data 2008 devo coprire la perdita e istituire la riserva legale quindi considerato che il 2008 non l'ho ancora chiuso sono in tempo giusto??? per il rimanete utile è stato deliberato di riportalo al nuovo esercizio;

----------


## Polaris

> intanto grazie, forse si fà un pò di confusione perchè le operazioni relative al bilancio 31/12/2007 si fanno contabilmente nel 2008 visto che l'assemblea delibera l'approvazione nel 2008

  Infatti la risposta che ho dato era da intendersi in questo senso temporale.  
Scusa se ti ho creato dei dubbi.

----------

